# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > خبر: بازیابی فایلهای dbf خراب شده در Foxpro تحت DOS

## Arghavan_Reza

با سلام به دوستانی که هنوز از فاکس پرو تحت DOS استفاده میکنند.
برنامه FixDBF که به پیوست می باشد، برنامه ای فوق العاده ساده جهت بازیابی فایل های dbf خراب میباشد. البته برنامه های زیادی برای این منظور وجود دارد که کار با برخی از آنها نیاز به اطلاعاتی در خصوص ساختار فیلدها دارد ولی در این برنامه هیچ اطلاعاتی نیاز نیست. در این برنامه هدر (Header) جداول dbf با ضریب اطمینان بالا و بطور خودکار اصلاح میشود.
راهنمای آن در ذیل ذکر شده (?/ Fixdbf):

Fix Database files Version 1.11.
by REZA ARGHAVAN, 1997 - Feb 1 1999.
Fix damaged FoxBASE+, dBase III PLUS, dBase IV & FoxPro databases.

FIXDBF /?
FIXDBF [drive:][path][filename[.ext]]... [/s[n]] [/l] [/p] [/y | /n]

  filename	Name of the database file to be fixed.
          	  (extension .DBF is not necessary)
  /s[n]   	Recurse subdirectories.
          	  n = Max level of subdirectories, (n=0...9).
  /l      	List Found files.
  /p      	Pause after each screenfull of informations.
  /y      	Assume YES on fix query. (/y, /+y and /+ are equal)
  /n      	Assume NO on fix query. (/n, /-y and /- are equal)

امیدوارم مفید باشد.

----------

